# 2010 Key Outback 250Rs Travel Trailer For Sale



## SilentG (Sep 24, 2009)

2010 Key Outback 250RS Travel Trailer - Excellent condition! - $14500 (Rochester, New York)

Five words: Spacious layout, well cared for.

This Keystone Outback has been a great, reliable camper, with a wonderfully spacious interior packed into a 25 foot towable. The ONLY reason we are selling it is because our kids have grown up and aren't camping with us much anymore, so we don't need the bunk space. We bought it new so are the original owners. It sleeps 8.

Here's a few things that are great about it:
* It's spotless and been very well cared for and maintained. Thoroughly cleaned after each trip. It still smells new!
* Includes a binder with all of the owner's manuals for each of the major components in the camper (ex: refrigerator, hot water tank, awning, etc.) 
* Used only 2 or 3 times per year for local (in-state) camping trips

Here is a link to the craigslist posting that includes pictures and a better description- http://rochester.craigslist.org/rvs/5205357365.html

SOLD


----------

